# Windows Update: "problem on your computer is preventing updates from being installed"



## bluex213 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Windows Update: "problem on your computer is preventing updates from being installed"*

When trying to use Windows Update, the updates download successfully but fail to install. The following message appears: "Problem: A problem on your computer is preventing updates from being downloaded or installed." I have turned my antivirus software off, I have tried updating manually, I have tried updating one at a time. Nothing seems to work. I now have a backlog of 13 updates that I'm supposed to install. Can anyone please help? THANKS!


----------



## Sfluegel (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Windows Update: "problem on your computer is preventing updates from being instal*

I have the same problem on a W2k SP4 machine. No other error messages, but no updates will install. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Windows Update: "problem on your computer is preventing updates from being instal*

have you tried getting updates from Safe Mode?


----------



## Sfluegel (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Windows Update: "problem on your computer is preventing updates from being instal*

I can't get into Windows Update in safe mode. I use a USB wireless adapter for the internet and it won't work in safe mode. Also, I didn't think WU worked in safe mode anyway.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Windows Update: "problem on your computer is preventing updates from being instal*

My guess is you got a virus.. might want to re-post in Security section and see if they can help you


----------



## Sfluegel (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Windows Update: "problem on your computer is preventing updates from being instal*

I gave up on it and reloaded Windows 2000. Now it works fine.

Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## donl517 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows Update: "problem on your computer is preventing updates from being instal*

This article has a solution that worked for me.

http://windowssecrets.com/2007/09/27/03-Stealth-Windows-update-prevents-XP-repair

HTH,
Don


----------



## ivansantucci (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Windows Update: "problem on your computer is preventing updates from being instal*

I'm only replying to this because I had the same problem, followed every suggestion on forums and still failed every single time. I worked on it for like 12-14 hours. Then I solved the problem almost accidentally. 

I wanted to change the PC name and workgroup in order to continue using it normally even without the updates. When I attempted to do this, Windows told me that I needed to install networking to do so. This came as a surprise to me because I had been able to get on the Internet right from the re-installation of the OS. 

When I went to the networking settings, I saw that I only had TCP/IP installed and not Client for Microsoft Networks nor File and Printer Sharing. Once I installed these, the Windows Update icon showed up on the lower right corner and everything was fixed. Simplest solution ever ray:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows Update: "problem on your computer is preventing updates from being instal*

Thanks for posting the solutions. As this thread is pretty old I am going to close it.

Kind regards,
go the power


----------

